# Angelfish Question



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i went out last night and bought 4 Angelfish for my 30g tank

my question is are they still baby's or almost fully grown 

and i have no idea if there female or male lol here are some pictures hope someone can help 


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65914&stc=1&d=1349464992
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65915&stc=1&d=1349465001
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65916&stc=1&d=1349465007
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65917&stc=1&d=1349465012
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65918&stc=1&d=1349465019
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65919&stc=1&d=1349465025


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

oh and this is how my tank looks like 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65920&stc=1&d=1349465297


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know, but I have to say a few things...

Your tank is overstocked, 55 Gallons minimum for Angels. It might make your tank have a mini-cycle, or even an ammonia spike.
Did you even QT them? You risk contamination from them to your current fish.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't know, but I have to say a few things...
> 
> Your tank is overstocked, 55 Gallons minimum for Angels. It might make your tank have a mini-cycle, or even an ammonia spike.
> Did you even QT them? You risk contamination from them to your current fish.


this is not my first time doing this i have been doing this for over 10 years thanks for the concern tho


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, OK... I was just trying to do what's best for the fish. So you don't quarantine new arrivals?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Well, OK... I was just trying to do what's best for the fish. So you don't quarantine new arrivals?


i did not say that i don't my fish are fine thank you for your concern but its a simple question i asked are they baby's, juveniles, or almost adults and maybe if anyone knows a male or a female


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know, but you got them yesterday and now they're in the main tank today.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am not an expert on Angelfish-but my oldest (7ish months) is about the size of my hand-including fins and the youngest (5ish months) is about the size of the palm of my hand including fins-However, mine are mass fed lots of live food and my homemade food and being kept in a 55gal soil based heavy planted tank with a breeding pair of Albino longfin BN plecos and their offspring, several Betta juvies, lots of RCS and common snails. I don't think they are full grown or sexually mature-since they haven't paired off yet..still waiting....lol.....I plan to add Angelfish to the mix of everything else I am breeding....lol....

I am not sure you can tell the sex until they are sexually mature and spawning...the one that lays the eggs is the girl and the one that has the milt is the boy...lol...duh....lol..you don't know until you see them spawning from what I understand...At least that is what I have figured out from the research I have done. I have never successfully spawned this species and look forward to it....

Here is a link to pic of mine and on post #75 a link to some Angelfish articles I have found helpful.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84915&page=8


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I am not an expert on Angelfish-but my oldest (7ish months) is about the size of my hand-including fins and the youngest (5ish months) is about the size of the palm of my hand including fins-However, mine are mass fed lots of live food and my homemade food and being kept in a 55gal soil based heavy planted tank with a breeding pair of Albino longfin BN plecos and their offspring, several Betta juvies, lots of RCS and common snails. I don't think they are full grown or sexually mature-since they haven't paired off yet..still waiting....lol.....I plan to add Angelfish to the mix of everything else I am breeding....lol....
> 
> I am not sure you can tell the sex until they are sexually mature and spawning...the one that lays the eggs is the girl and the one that has the milt is the boy...lol...duh....lol..you don't know until you see them spawning from what I understand...At least that is what I have figured out from the research I have done. I have never successfully spawned this species and look forward to it....
> 
> ...


thank you very much bud for the help appreciate it so if your saying your 5 month old is about the size of your palm im guessing mine are probably 3-4 months old because they are half of my palm thanks again


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

they are the size of 25 cents Canadian


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> and my homemade food


Sorry to hijack the thread, but what's in your homemade food?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You mention you have been doing this 10 years, but you don't seem to mention anywhere that angelfish grow quite big. 

I believe they can reach a vertical size of 12 inches and around 6 inches horizontally. They therefore need a substantially tall aquarium and keeping them in aquariums that are not tall enough can lead to deformities in their dorsal fins. 

Just something to keep in mind as I don't think a 30 gallon is going to be big enough for all four of them once they hit maturity and if they start to pair off you could see a fair amount of aggression.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> You mention you have been doing this 10 years, but you don't seem to mention anywhere that angelfish grow quite big.
> 
> I believe they can reach a vertical size of 12 inches and around 6 inches horizontally. They therefore need a substantially tall aquarium and keeping them in aquariums that are not tall enough can lead to deformities in their dorsal fins.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind as I don't think a 30 gallon is going to be big enough for all four of them once they hit maturity and if they start to pair off you could see a fair amount of aggression.


its just a started tank for them i will movie them to my 220g after they grow bigger


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

sarahspins said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but what's in your homemade food?



Since you should only use human grade food items to start....saute it and put it on pasta...yumm and you can have lunch with your Betta...laffs......

When I make it...it varies each time...depending on what I have since I grow my own spinach and garlic...plus garlic cloves can vary in size as can the spinach leaves...lol.....
Generally..
Shrimp- 1 large raw/frozen or steamed (_no added salt or other additives_) and I smash this up with the side of a knife....
Garlic-I use 3-5 cloves depending on the size...I crush in a garlic press...roughly half the amount of the shrimp
Spinach-4-6 leaves..blanched-roughly equal amount of the garlic

I blanch the spinach and while still hot I smash it with the garlic and add the shrimp and smash it all together with the side of my knife on a cutting board....it should look green...a green garlicky shrimpy paste

I then feed some and then place the rest in a zip-lock and press out flat and freeze- then break off what I need each day to feed....I use the side of my knife and work it and this will thaw it enough to feed......

You are what you eat....the spinach is the greens that are inside the food Bettas eat...like being gut loaded....shrimp the protein and long term (_6 weeks+_) fresh raw garlic can help with parasites, help build a strong immune response among other things....

I feed this food twice daily to all fish and inverts...I have also used raw fish filet, red worms in place of shrimp and one day I plan to use the meat from common snail...but haven't got around to doing it...lol.....


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Angel fish are quiet easy to keep but requires large space to spread their fins.You cannot tell the gender of the fish because the males and females look the same.You can only tell the difference when they are spawning.The age of angelfish may vary,some angelfish are slow growers or may have stunted growth.
Hope this helps


----------



## athreyan (Dec 1, 2012)

These are young ones. They are just about as big as the platies... they will grow up to 7 or 8 inches across when fully grown (10" top to bottom):shock:.
you will def need a bigger setup... they tend to get aggressive when claustrophobic.


----------

